# Bout time for a new Throwdown!



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 13, 2017)

I've been letting the dust settle from the forum change over. Now that there appears to be  a featured thread carousel I'll post up the next one soon!


----------



## tropics (Oct 13, 2017)

Case nice job and they are fun
Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 13, 2017)

Here's the link to Octobers Throwdown:

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/ghoulish-ghoul.268813/


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 13, 2017)

tropics said:


> Case nice job and they are fun
> Richie



Thanks Richie. The new one is up.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 13, 2017)

That looks like FUN !


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 13, 2017)

Your doing a great job Case!
Everybody is really enjoying these!
Al


----------



## stephaniea44 (Dec 9, 2017)

looking fun. hope it was


----------

